# Aloha From Hawaii!



## Mark B. (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, fellow archers & bowhunters! 

Just coming in to introduce myself and look around the site. :smile: 

I was born & raised on Maui, Hawaii. Been involved in archery since 1990, took some time off to heal up a shoulder injury, and now am back in with gusto! 

Looking forward to meeting you all online and hopefully face-to-face! :teeth:


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## 96720 (May 31, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome, glad to see more guys from Hawaii on AT! Howzit going on Maui?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mark B. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Mark B. (Jan 12, 2010)

96720 said:


> Welcome, glad to see more guys from Hawaii on AT! Howzit going on Maui?


Pretty good! Tons of Axis deer!!!


----------



## Mark B. (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all the welcomes, guys!!! Wow, even from Australia!!! :mg: G'day to ya, too, mate!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

ALOHA! originaly born and raised on oahu, ewa beach now in ohio, welcome to A.T!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

